# First Time Hatching Seramas



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This is my first time hatching Seramas! I'm so excited to see them since they are so tiny! It's day 19 of incubation and I have 3 pips!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

One seems to be starting to unzip!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Unzip? Real funny! Seramas are cute little things. Have fun.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It's always something! We have an LED light in there just to see what's going on. LED usually doesn't give off heat and we've used it throughout the entire incubation. We had it clicked on one notch higher for watching them hatch. Went to bed. TEMP. SPIKED TO 105! I woke up suddenly to check the eggs (my chicken Mommy-Ness must be getting stronger  ) so I don't think it was too too long. Candled a few and I saw movement. My luck. With any luck I'll have a few hatch. :-(


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I hear chirpping still! Maybe it had just spiked and the core temp never got up there!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How precious!Hope the rest hatch well...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have fund Seramas to be particularly indifferent to heat spikes. When the large fowl eggs fry they just pop out like nothing happened! 

Good luck! They're fun little birds!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

6 Seramas hatched! 4 standard size AND counting. 106 degrees didn't cook them!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So how's the wee brood coming?  I just loaded up the incubator. It's going to be Serama Town around here in a few weeks.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They are so much fun!!!

I have one that just runs around constantly chirping...havnt figured out why!! 

I see more Seramas in my future


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

There's always one bonkers one that does that... They calm down after the second or third week. LoL

Seramas are like potato chips, can't just have one! Glad to see you're enjoying them. How's the rest of your brood doing?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They really are doing great! Having trouble keeping them cool actually, haha. We had a bit of a heat spike over 100. Our garage was awful and stuffy. The choices were to bring them in the house or try and cool them down outside. I decided to break them in outside on the patio and they did great. I just realized that I didn't even look at the Dorkings 5th toe...I had to go check it out last night.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha - you either notice the toes or you don't. When they get older you'll suddenly notice how frickin' short they are.  I just took a photo of one next to my RIR roo... it's sooo obvious.










Happy to hear they're doing so well. Lucky for you the Seramas seem to love heat.


----------

